# B & W, action and a sloooww shutterspeed.



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I (tried) to move the camera with Paco as he moved and using a slow shutterspeed. (Panning technique) It has to creat a sense of movement :

1 shutterspeed 1/45










2 shutterspeed 1/50










3 shutterspeed 1/60










4 shutterspeed 1/60


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW Rik---those are great. Love #'s 2&3. Good Job.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay I QUIT TAKING PICTURES NOW. Those are excelllent.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! Amazing photos.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> Okay I QUIT TAKING PICTURES NOW. Those are excelllent.




Glad you are back Hooch. Take care!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

rik said:


> Glad your are back Hooch. Take care!!


I am going to do that


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow !!! that's some serious stuff, number 3$4 are amazing !!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow! fantastic!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Unbelievable! Those photos are fantastic!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How _COOL_ is that !?!?!?!?!
Thanks Rik!!


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

Those are fantastic shots! I bet you could win a photography contest with those! Guess I have to learn to use my camera with the manual settings..LOL


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Rik , they are amazing photos!Love your work!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh wow, those are some GReat pictures. I think #3 is my personal favorite


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are all, AMAZING!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Those are wonderful pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are stunning pictures and Paco looks very intent on getting a big splash. You are an amazing photographer


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome!!! 

Debbie & Mason


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Very cool shots!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, amazing pictures!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Standing applause!! Absolutely awesome work Rik ... you have mastered the technique by keeping the head sharp. Well done!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Love, Love, Love that last shot!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all 



linncurrie said:


> Standing applause!! Absolutely awesome work Rik ... you have mastered the technique by keeping the head sharp. Well done!


I needed many attempts


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow they are amazing well done


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Love those arial shots, experimenting is definitely the best way to get great photo's, these are really great!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... what interested photos!! You really can create some amazing shots if you know how to go about it!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very good work. Love the last one.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

kgghkd those letters were from my jaw hitting the keyboard. Simply amazing. 3 is my favorite.


----------



## uhmanda00 (Aug 3, 2008)

I LOVE #3!! Great Shot!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic shots. I love the leap shot you captured. The black and white also makes for such dramatic images.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! great work Rik! Just as a pointer for the rest of us did you set it on b & w in the camera or did you convert it afterwards in photoshop? Which ever way you did it it's spot on, you've got the shutter speeds just right! 
Taking pics this way is just about the hardest thing to do in photography - if it's not done correctly it'll look awful BUT you seemed to have captured your Golden in action perfectly - great stuff!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You have the 'TOUCH', Rik! Those are phenomenal shots!
You didn't just capture movement...you caught extreme speed! Go Paco!!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all 



welshgold said:


> Wow! great work Rik! Just as a pointer for the rest of us did you set it on b & w in the camera or did you convert it afterwards in photoshop? Which ever way you did it it's spot on, you've got the shutter speeds just right!
> Taking pics this way is just about the hardest thing to do in photography - if it's not done correctly it'll look awful BUT you seemed to have captured your Golden in action perfectly - great stuff!


I did convert it afterwards. The original is in colour.


----------

